# Comment on Sony DSC H100



## savvy (Dec 28, 2012)

Can anyone give any review/comment on Sony DSC H100 ??? I also like to know if there is any better camera in this range .... Thank you in advance..


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2012)

What's "range" here???? Price? or Zoom?

If it's price, (10-12k)
SX160
WX50
SZ7


----------



## savvy (Dec 29, 2012)

nac said:


> What's "range" here???? Price? or Zoom?
> 
> If it's price, (10-12k)
> SX160
> ...



Thnx for reply... Range is below 15000 & minimum 12x optical zoom... I prefer the DSLR like look in P&S camera; but if much better options are available, i can compromise it. Among the one you suggested which one is best ???


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 30, 2012)

Panasonic TZ25 is best suited for you. It has no DSLR looks though. You might find some Nikon/Olympus/Fuji bridge cams with DSLR looks in your range but TZ25 outperforms them in IQ and speed. And it looks and feels awesome. I have seen this camera and was blown away by its looks


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2012)

These two are slightly out of your budget, but worth the extra few hundreds.
SX240
FZ47
PS: With ebay coupons you can get it under 15k.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 30, 2012)

Ebay deals has SX260 listed under 15k


----------



## clickclick (Dec 30, 2012)

savvy said:


> Can anyone give any review/comment on Sony DSC H100 ??? I also like to know if there is any better camera in this range .... Thank you in advance..



I had tried this camera in croma. It feels good in hand, but the focus sucks big time, especially while zooming in and out during video recording. It does have a manual mode but no shutter and aperture priority modes.

If u liked this camera, then also try Panasonic LZ20. Panasonic is cheaper than Sony with same features and looks like a dslr 

My advice would be to buy Canon Sx240HS, though its doesnt have a build like a dslr but way better then H100/LZ20.

And yeah as Nac said, even Panasonic FZ47 would be a good one.


----------



## savvy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hmm... So many suggestions.... Now i think i am confused... What about Canon SX 160 IS ??? Seems perfectly suited for me, just want to be sure about image/video quality ....


----------



## clickclick (Jan 1, 2013)

savvy said:


> Hmm... So many suggestions.... Now i think i am confused... What about Canon SX 160 IS ??? Seems perfectly suited for me, just want to be sure about image/video quality ....



SX160 is a very good camera. Had i not bought 1100D, i would have bought the SX160. Tried it in croma as well. A much much better camera compared to H100.

If AA batteries are not an issue for u, u can go for SX160. Image quality is very good and the focus doesnt lag in video mode, or while zooming.

Plus u get a full manual mode i.e the PASM mode.


----------



## savvy (Jan 1, 2013)

clickclick said:


> SX160 is a very good camera. Had i not bought 1100D, i would have bought the SX160. Tried it in croma as well. A much much better camera compared to H100.
> 
> If AA batteries are not an issue for u, u can go for SX160. Image quality is very good and the focus doesnt lag in video mode, or while zooming.
> 
> Plus u get a full manual mode i.e the PASM mode.


thnx for your help... It seems i have found my camera.... AA batteries are not a big deal for me... now just waiting for the sem to end.... i am excited
... ummm..!!!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 1, 2013)

For 15k budget SX240/260 or TZ25 is a much better choice


----------



## clickclick (Jan 1, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> For 15k budget SX240/260 or TZ25 is a much better choice



Totally agree with Prashant. If u are willing to spend 15000 then buy the sx240. I personally would not buy the sx260 cause i find the gps useless, thats my personal opinion, unnecessary battery drain.

Features of sx240 and sx260 are absolutely the same, except that sx260 has gps. 

One major advantage the sx240 has over sx160 is the backlit CMOS sensor, where as in sx160 its the usual CCD sensor, and Prashant has always stressed on this 

But if u want something upto 12k then SX160 is the one. If u can raise ur budget to 15k then SX240.


----------



## savvy (Jan 1, 2013)

ok, now i got ur point.... thnx guys... you really rock...


----------



## clickclick (Jan 1, 2013)

savvy said:


> ok, now i got ur point.... thnx guys... you really rock...



Whichever camera u buy, if u buy online and from ebay, just go through the below link 

eBay.in :New year Delight


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 1, 2013)

BSI CMOS collects more light. A 1.2 micron wide BSI pixel collects as much light as a 1.5 micron traditional CMOS pixel
Hence a 1/2.3" sensor captures light equal to 1/1.8". This however does not translate to actual IQ because there is leakage of current due to tiny pixel size

But bsi is definitely better than traditional cmos or ccd of same size


----------

